# Still not received PR card.. Usual processing times?.. Shared experiences?



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, 

So we activated our permanent residence early October 2015. We gave a friends address in canada for it to be delivered to. (We are still in the uk) 
No sign of it yet though... :frown:

We have just sent the solemn declaration form provided on the cic website.. 

Has anyone else any experiences to share, good or bad in regards to waiting for your cards to arrive?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

How are you getting a PR card if you are not in Canada? Have you lived in Canada?


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

colchar said:


> How are you getting a PR card if you are not in Canada? Have you lived in Canada?


Hi Colchar
We provided a friends address who lives in Canada. So the plan is / was he is to send it to us once it arrives..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You've been in Canada to activate your visa, but you left the country before you got your PR cards, to go back to the UK?


----------



## Alcat2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

EVHB said:


> You've been in Canada to activate your visa, but you left the country before you got your PR cards, to go back to the UK?


That's correct yes. 

PR cards, as far as I understand are not given out immediately on activating pr..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Current processing time is about 90 days. With the holidays in between, it looks like it's ok that you still didn't receive the cards.

Did you try this:
https://secure.cic.gc.ca/enquiries-...ng.aspx?_ga=1.206080851.1501827922.1438205882


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Current processing time is about 90 days. With the holidays in between, it looks like it's ok that you still didn't receive the cards.



And we're talking about a government bureaucracy here...they aren't quick at the best of times.


----------



## AMg01 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi there,
Does it mean that it is not obligatory to stay in canada till I get my PR in hands?

Sent from my SM-P905 using Tapatalk


----------

